# If you build props read this one



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all,

Well now that I have your attention. I have found the best link on how to use a multimeter that I have ever seen. Even if you do not use electronics in your props you should at least know how to use a multimeter. It is one of those indispensable tools that everyone should own. lots of pictures and even some videos. check it out:

http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

nice post!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My Dad is an electrical engineer. I have watched him use multi-meters I don't know how many times and never bothered to ask him how to use one...other than to test batteries.

Learned something new. Thanks!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Post! Thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I saved that link especially since I will be soldering again and working with leds. Always great to have a refresher course and find out the reasons why the multimeter is good for. Thanks Joe!


----------

